# Recommended mudflaps?



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I understand that the OEM's fit pretty good.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

The OEM's do fit well from the ones I have seen...the only complaint I have read about them is that they are relatively small and therefore do not work as well as larger ones might.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 2011 LS, I ordered these from Ebay.

09 10 11 CHEVY CRUZE TIRE MUD GUARD SPLASH FLAP NEW SET | eBay


I'm installing them this weekend, I'll let you know how it goes. 
*crosses fingers*


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

gman19 said:


> The OEM's do fit well from the ones I have seen...the only complaint I have read about them is that they are relatively small and therefore do not work as well as larger ones might.


Plus the price for them is like :wtf:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I recommend these.


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

I have the OEM's on my 2LT and my ECO. My son has a Cadillac CTS in the same color as my ECO without any and he gets the sides covered with tar, grease, etc. Even if there small they seem to help a lot. I put both sets on myself and it was an easy install.

John


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I installed the ebay splash guards from hongkong this weekend. They fit perfectly, The only con that I found was they only come with 2 screws per flap. So if you want them to be more "sturdy" you will have to add some screws yourself.

Anyways I put them on with the 2 screws and they feel ok, You can bend them a bit with your hand but this is mostly because they are screwed into plastic.

For the front flaps you have to drill a hole into the metal part of the car that wraps inside the wheel well for the 1st screw and the 2nd screw just goes into the plastic. (I had to pre-drill a hole for the metal screw, It wouldn't screw in on its own, I used a small drill bit)

For the rear flaps you use an existing screw that matches up perfectly (this screw uses one of those weird " * " shaped bits). And the 2nd screw goes into the plastic.

So because of the screw that goes into the metal and the one that's being re-used in the body they are on there pretty good, but it might be a good idea to add one more screw, I'll wait and see how they hold out for now.














Please ignore the dent in the rocker, It makes me want to cry looking at it. That happened 3 days before I put the splash guards on =( . I got stuck behind 3 guys on a city road and the guy in front slammed his brakes so we all had to slam and I got close to the guy infront of me so I couldn't avoid the piece of garbage on the road that my wheel flung up in the air, it smashed into the rocker *cry*.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh by the way, I didn't have to take off the front tires. You can turn them, It gives plenty of room to work with if you have a small sized drill. I had to take the back tires off though. But I noticed something nice when I did! the rear brake drums are painted black! I love that. 

I hate how brake drums always rust out and look like crap, This is also a plus if you plan on putting alloys on an LS !


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i installed the oem "mudflaps" on my '11 cruze. took about an hour and i did, for ease of installation, remove the wheels. 
anyone remember the long white mudflaps from the late '50s that installed part way up the fender also.


----------

